# Collegiate Covered Parfaire Close Contact Saddle



## meghanlovee11 (Aug 15, 2011)

has anyone had this saddle? i like it alot. im thinking about saving up for it. not that i would be getting it very very soon, but its one i like in particular.
i know ive read a few reviews about the tree being too wide.
anyone had any experiences with it ?


----------

